# Juan Cole: 10 Things You Didn't Know About Iran



## Neser Boha (Oct 2, 2009)

The top ten things you didn't know about Iran | Salon



> 1. Belief: Iran is aggressive and has threatened to attack Israel, its neighbors or the U.S.
> 
> Reality: Iran has not launched an aggressive war modern history (unlike the U.S. or Israel), and its leaders have a doctrine of "no first strike." This is true of Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei, as well as of Revolutionary Guards commanders.
> 
> ...



Just quoted 5 out of Cole's 10 points.  To read the full article, click on the link above.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 2, 2009)

Juan Cole?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2009)

It reads like he's Obama Middle East adviser.  Amazing.

Nothing about how Iran is supplying IED to the Iraqi Insurgents and killing US soldiers. Nothing about how Iranian proxies tried to grab Basra.

It's like Jimmy Carter all over again.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't mention Iran's support for Hezbollah....


----------



## Si modo (Oct 2, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Don't mention Iran's support for Hezbollah....


No surprise.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2009)

Forgot to mention that Iran has the largest Jewish population in the middle east outside of Israel.

The Iranian Jews where offered cash and various incentives to immigrate to Israel.

Almost everyone refused the offer, stating that they were perfectly happy and safe living in Iran.

Iran even has jews who are repesentaves in their parliment, and are specificly protected by the Iranian constitution.


----------



## Neser Boha (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, Iran's support of terrorist organizations is disturbing.  However, most countries, including the US, have a long and rich history of doing the same.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Forgot to mention that Iran has the largest Jewish population in the middle east outside of Israel.
> 
> The Iranian Jews where offered cash and various incentives to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah.  Forgot to mention these little facts I guess:


> Iran's official government-controlled media often issues anti-Semitic propaganda. A prime example is the government's publishing of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, a notorious Czarist forgery, in 1994 and 1999.2 Jews also suffer varying degrees of officially sanctioned discrimination, particularly in the areas of employment, education, and public accommodations.3
> 
> The Islamization of the country has brought about strict control over Jewish educational institutions. Before the revolution, there were some 20 Jewish schools functioning throughout the country. In recent years, most of these have been closed down. In the remaining schools, Jewish principals have been replaced by Muslims. In Teheran there are still three schools in which Jewish pupils constitute a majority. The curriculum is Islamic, and Persian is forbidden as the language of instruction for Jewish studies. Special Hebrew lessons are conducted on Fridays by the Orthodox Otzar ha-Torah organization, which is responsible for Jewish religious education. Saturday is no longer officially recognized as the Jewish sabbath, and Jewish pupils are compelled to attend school on that day. There are three synagogues in Teheran, but since 1994, there has been no rabbi in Iran, and the bet din does not function. 4
> 
> Following the overthrow of the shah and the declaration of an Islamic state in 1979, Iran severed relations with Israel. The country has subsequently supported many of the Islamic terrorist organizations that target Jews and Israelis, particularly the Lebanon-based, Hezbollah. Nevertheless, Iran's Jewish community is the largest in the Middle East outside Israel.


Jewish population 1948:100,000
Jewish population 2004: 25,000
It's the largest outside Israel because all the other Arab states killed off or drove off their own populations. That includes Iraq. Yemen seems to be only place still friendly. And Morocco, although it's the other side of Africa.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2009)

Which is why they told israel to fuck off when lured with cash to move TO ISRAEL FROM IRAN, eh buttmunch?

I dare you to challenge this, zionist bastard.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2009)

Rabbi, most people aren't aware that Israel bribed the bulk of jews in other middle east countries with money and free houses if they would come to Israel.

Then later, Israel issued false propagada, saying that the Jews had been driven out of their countries and had fled to Israel for safety.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2009)

Anytime someone mentions the "Protocols of the Elders of Zion", people start screaming anti-semitism and forgery.

But I doubt anyone on this board has actually read it, except me.

Years ago, after hearing about this book. I went down to Barns & Noble and ordered a copy.

It is a short book and not very well written. 

Is it a forgery or authenitic? I really don't know or care.

It's kind of like the the "Di Vinci Code" book.

Part factual, and part doubtful. It's really up to the reader to decide, fact or fantasy?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Rabbi, most people aren't aware that Israel bribed the bulk of jews in other middle east countries with money and free houses if they would come to Israel.
> 
> Then later, Israel issued false propagada, saying that the Jews had been driven out of their countries and had fled to Israel for safety.



I guess pogroms in Iraq and other places really had nothing to do with it....


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi, most people aren't aware that Israel bribed the bulk of jews in other middle east countries with money and free houses if they would come to Israel.
> ...



It is common knowledge throughout the middle east.

That Israeli agents used paid locals in the various countries, to stir up trouble and then point the finger at the jews. This false flag tactic worked very well. And caused alot of tension and violence focused at the jews. Thus convincing many jews to immigrate to Israel.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Common knowledge in the Middle East is like saying something was common knowledge on the Pravda staff.  The media there is under state control and heavily censored.  They think that Israel is their only problem and if Israel disappeared all would be peace and harmony.
The opposite is the case.  Israel is the only thing uniting say Syria and Iraq, or Iran and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2009)

I wasn't refering to the middle east media.

No one believes the press in any of these countries.

My comment was in reference to what is known as the "arab street"

Even seasoned ME journalists know that the gossip among the common arab people at the shops and cafes is where the real truth can be found.


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Oct 11, 2009)

dood, I've watched on iranian TV some of the most crazy anti semitic shit you'd ever see... they accused Harry Potter movies of spreading occult zionism and kabbalism through the jewish owned media.  This was primetime news to the Iran state media.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

The_Halfmoon said:


> dood, I've watched on iranian TV some of the most crazy anti semitic shit you'd ever see... they accused Harry Potter movies of spreading occult zionism and kabbalism through the jewish owned media.  This was primetime news to the Iran state media.


Actually, the Iranian media was correct about Harry Potter movies.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The_Halfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > dood, I've watched on iranian TV some of the most crazy anti semitic shit you'd ever see... they accused Harry Potter movies of spreading occult zionism and kabbalism through the jewish owned media.  This was primetime news to the Iran state media.
> ...



More stupidity.  It's a good thing I don't judge Muslims by your posts.  I'd be blowing them up in the streets.
Spreading "kabbalism" whatever that means.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The_Halfmoon said:
> ...


Surely as a Rabbi you understand what Kabbalah is and the occultic practices it teaches


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



What does "spreading kabbalism" mean?


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 18, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Its interesting how some assholes embrace the notion of jewish agents doing this - but cannot accept that arabs did the same thing to get their arab brothers out of the mandate in 1948....


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The_Halfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > dood, I've watched on iranian TV some of the most crazy anti semitic shit you'd ever see... they accused Harry Potter movies of spreading occult zionism and kabbalism through the jewish owned media.  This was primetime news to the Iran state media.
> ...


you CANT be serious

the Harry Potter books and movies are great shows and its all fantasy and is not teaching any religion at all



damn, not many here took you seriously before that post, have to wonder how many will now


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> you CANT be serious
> 
> the Harry Potter books and movies are great shows and its all fantasy and is not teaching any religion at all
> 
> ...



I'm thinking Sunni read this:

You Didn't Know Harry Potter Was Jewish? - TIME

I had to laugh.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > you CANT be serious
> ...


WOW


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> WOW



I had to laugh at the Muggle/Non-Muggle and Jew/Non-Jew comparison. Does that mean people like Rabbi, David, and Ghook can do magic? Least it can explain how they can always magically pull things out of their ass when they're talking. 

Oh, and Sunni's complaint may also come from the fact that Daniel Radcliffe's mother is Jewish.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > WOW
> ...


actually, that wasn't a bad simile


but to take it to the extreme and claim its Jewish based is ridiculous


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> actually, that wasn't a bad simile
> 
> 
> but to take it to the extreme and claim its Jewish based is ridiculous



Well that's my point. Looks like I'll have to convert if I want to do magic.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 18, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Jewish population 1948:100,000
> Jewish population 2004: 25,000
> It's the largest outside Israel because all the other Arab states killed off or drove off their own populations. That includes Iraq. Yemen seems to be only place still friendly. And Morocco, although it's the other side of Africa.





Shogun said:


> Which is why they told israel to fuck off when lured with cash to move TO ISRAEL FROM IRAN, eh buttmunch?
> 
> I dare you to challenge this, zionist bastard.


Morons often don't notice that 2007 (when there were incentives offered) occurred after 2004 (the date of the 25,000 population given by Rabbi), as you did.  The majority of that Iranian Jewish population (75K) emigrated from Iran because of oppression.

Morons also don't provide supporting information when they make a claim, as you did.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Sounds like the kind of thing stoned out people come up with and call it wisdom. That anyone would take it seriously speaks to their own stupidity.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> the Harry Potter books and movies are great shows and its all fantasy and is not teaching any religion all



No Christian or Muslim parent should allow their children to read Harry Potter books or see the movies.

Harry Potter is all about teaching kids Witch Craft and Satanic rituals.

The books should be banned from all schools because it is teaching kids to embrace the religion of Satanism.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > the Harry Potter books and movies are great shows and its all fantasy and is not teaching any religion all
> ...


you are totally NUTS


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> you are totally NUTS



Maybe he has a point:


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Oct 19, 2009)

I have to point out that iranian jews are not that opressed people... the iranian jews left iran because they could, like anyone else that saw their personal, POLITICAL freedom dwindle.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngttxIzXRsE]YouTube - Iran's Jews - Iran[/ame]


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Oct 19, 2009)

and although I realize Hollywood is heavily influenced by powerful Jewish people, I think the point of Harry Potter movies is to do what all other Studio movies aim to do... that is, make money.  Harry Potter may be influenced by kabbalism, I don't know much about either to discuss, but I think more than anything it's a ripoff of Terry Pratchett books mixed with a myriad other influences.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 20, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Which is why they told israel to fuck off when lured with cash to move TO ISRAEL FROM IRAN, eh buttmunch?
> 
> I dare you to challenge this, zionist bastard.



Still here posting garbage u fucking useless asshole?


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> That Israeli agents used paid locals in the various countries, to stir up trouble and then point the finger at the jews. This false flag tactic worked very well. And caused alot of tension and violence focused at the jews. Thus convincing many jews to immigrate to Israel.



You're exactly right fucktard.

Just as ALL of the arabs who fled israel in 1948 were paid to do so by the arabs.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 20, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The_Halfmoon said:
> ...



SM is the least capable poster on any of the some 20-odd poli forums I participate in.  He is the bottom of the dregs of the barrel...


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> No Christian or Muslim parent should allow their children to read Harry Potter books or see the movies.
> 
> Harry Potter is all about teaching kids Witch Craft and Satanic rituals.
> 
> The books should be banned from all schools because it is teaching kids to embrace the religion of Satanism.



Congratulations, you win the award for National Asshole of America...


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Nov 7, 2009)

BoomGenTV said:


> _*Spam deleted
> ~Dude*_



hehe, it's pretty true... the way we're portrayed in the media essentially dictates how often we get laid

I'm counting on a lot of  Prince of Persia movie fans that'll settle for me over Jake gyllenhaal


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 7, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It reads like he's Obama Middle East adviser.  Amazing.
> 
> Nothing about how Iran is supplying IED to the Iraqi Insurgents and killing US soldiers. Nothing about how Iranian proxies tried to grab Basra.
> 
> It's like Jimmy Carter all over again.



Wait, I thought you just said we "won the war in Iraq"?

Why are soldiers still being killed in a war we won?


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 7, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It reads like he's Obama Middle East adviser.  Amazing.
> ...



Soldiers are still being killed in Germany and Japan too.
Your point?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It reads like he's Obama Middle East adviser.  Amazing.
> ...



Soldiers die in war.  Your wars must come from Librul Fairytaleland.


----------



## mightypeon (Dec 3, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




In General, a war is won exactly when the remants of the  opposying site admits that they lost. 

I am not aware of the "terrorists" admitting defeat, therefor the war is not won.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 6, 2009)

mightypeon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



What terrorists?  We waged war against Saddam Hussein and his regime.  He cannot admit defeat currently because he is rotting in the ground.  I guess we never defeated Hitler y'sh either since he didnt admit it.


----------



## mightypeon (Dec 10, 2009)

Germany admited defeat at the 8th of May when they signed an unconditional surrender.
Hitler commited suicide claiming that "the time of the Aryan race is over, other races will now supplant it".

a fairly clear cut case of admitting defeat if you ask me.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 10, 2009)

mightypeon said:


> Germany admited defeat at the 8th of May when they signed an unconditional surrender.
> Hitler commited suicide claiming that "the time of the Aryan race is over, other races will now supplant it".
> 
> a fairly clear cut case of admitting defeat if you ask me.



Dodge.


----------



## rdean (Dec 10, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Forgot to mention that Iran has the largest Jewish population in the middle east outside of Israel.
> 
> The Iranian Jews where offered cash and various incentives to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> ...



Unlike Iraq, who, with American support, made "Islam" the "national religion" and states in Ariticle 2 that all legislation is based on "Islam".  Supposedly, Islam doens't practice "forcecd conversion", but it's become pretty standard:

My area used to be 80 percent Christian, but is now 5 percent. My church is still there, but very few people go now. There was a time when we had to change our mass schedules on Saturdays because everyone knows Christians go to mass on Sundays, and they were an easy target.

There used to be Christian households lined along the street, but now it is only one every street. Even those people will go soon. In 10 years there won&#8217;t be a single Christian in Iraq, I think. Maybe less than 10 years. Even if they are not leaving Iraq completely, some of them will relocate up north. I think Baghdad, the center of Iraq and the south will be Christian-free.

Leaving Iraq: An Iraqi Christian - At War Blog - NYTimes.com

Until our invasion of Iraq, the 1.4 million large Christian population in Iraq (7% of the population) was one of the oldest, large, healthy minority population anywhere in the world. It was/is one of the oldest Christian populations anywhere in the world. They enjoyed a above average economic life. Today they are seriously facing possible extinction, primarily through exodus. 

http://www.stltoday.com/blogzone/ci...iraqi-christian-population-facing-extinction/

Post-Saddam Iraq
Iraqi women and girls have fewer rights than men and are now
even more vulnerable. By mid-July, 25 credible abduction and rape
reports had been filed with U.S. and Iraqi authorities. Women and
girls are abducted in broad daylight in crowded public areas. Many
stay inside their homes for weeks, venturing out only in the company
of male relatives. They fear going to work, going to school, or even
attending family funerals. School attendance dropped dramatically in
Baghdad. It is slowly increasing as parents arrange for girls to travel
in large groups or with male relatives.

Christians
joyfully celebrated the fall of
Saddam Hussein and looked
forward with hope to freedom
and democracy. Ironically,
many of them now believe
they were better off - and
safer - under Hussein.

http://www.lcms.org/ca/worldrelief/resources/mercynotes/MercyNotes I-11.pdf


----------



## mightypeon (Dec 11, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> mightypeon said:
> 
> 
> > Germany admited defeat at the 8th of May when they signed an unconditional surrender.
> ...



You ask wether WW2 is not over because Hitler is dead instead of admitting defeat.
I awnsered that Hitler admitted defeat both by and prior to his suicide, and that the german gouverment followed 8 days later.

Your enemy in Iraq is a popular insurecction, supported be other states, which is far away from admitting defeat. That Sadamms conventional forces are a non issue was clear from the get go.
You may be aware of other examples where, after the gouverment officially fell, partisan or resistance units kept fighting and, eventually winning. In cases like Tito they even did so without a lot of foreign support.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Forgot to mention that Iran has the largest Jewish population in the middle east outside of Israel.
> 
> The Iranian Jews where offered cash and various incentives to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> ...


The Iranians have killed well over nine million Jews in the past 1400 years.  Some estimates have the number at ten to eleven million.


----------

